# Sub Ohm Tank Question



## susanna (19/5/15)

Hello everybody,
I have a question about Sub Ohm Tank. Does every sub ohm tank has the leaking problem? I tried some sub ohm tanks. It has leaking problem more or less.I ask some people, they told me that such big tank has the leaking problem, and we can't avoid it. Is that true?


----------



## Raslin (19/5/15)

Nope. My subtanks have never leaked. At all

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## AndreFerreira (19/5/15)

my subtank has never leaked a drop


----------



## AndreFerreira (19/5/15)

does it leak even with the OCC Coils?


----------



## Manbearpig (19/5/15)

susanna said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have a question about Sub Ohm Tank. Does every sub ohm tank has the leaking problem? I tried some sub ohm tanks. It has leaking problem more or less.I ask some people, they told me that such big tank has the leaking problem, and we can't avoid it. Is that true?



What tank are you referring to? Also where on the tank is the leak exactly?


----------



## Q-Ball (19/5/15)

My Delta II used to leak but not my Subtank Mini's


----------



## Yiannaki (19/5/15)

susanna said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have a question about Sub Ohm Tank. Does every sub ohm tank has the leaking problem? I tried some sub ohm tanks. It has leaking problem more or less.I ask some people, they told me that such big tank has the leaking problem, and we can't avoid it. Is that true?



Are you asking about the sub ohm tanks in general? Or are you referring to the subtank mini. Sorry it's just that your question is confusing.

Some sub ohm tanks/RTAs have the potential to be quite leaky if not wicked correctly. So leaking can be avoided by taking the time to carefully wick.

The subtank is in my opinion the most leak proof of the bunch. I and many others have had zero leaking issues with it. You can manhandle it, leave it on its side and it won't leak. It's a very low maintenance tank.

The Lemo is also very low maintenance, but can occasionally leak from the airholes if not filled correctly. It also doesn't have the added benefit of being able to use commercial coils.

And then you get the hopeless tanks which leak like crazy. Aka the billow


----------



## susanna (20/5/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> my subtank has never leaked a drop


It's not serious leaking.It's just I can touch little liquid outside the glass.I'm not sure it is liquid or steam.Can you touch just little liquid outside the glass at the bottom?


----------



## susanna (20/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Are you asking about the sub ohm tanks in general? Or are you referring to the subtank mini. Sorry it's just that your question is confusing.
> 
> Some sub ohm tanks/RTAs have the potential to be quite leaky if not wicked correctly. So leaking can be avoided by taking the time to carefully wick.
> 
> ...


Yes, I mean the general sub ohm tank. It's not serious leaking.It's just I can touch little liquid outside the glass.I'm not sure it is liquid or steam.Can you touch just little liquid outside the glass at the bottom?


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

my goblin laid in my hoodie pocket for 2.5 hours and did not leak a drop
silverplay also does not leak.
the billow however always seems to be wet between the base and the mod


----------



## AndreFerreira (20/5/15)

susanna said:


> It's not serious leaking.It's just I can touch little liquid outside the glass.I'm not sure it is liquid or steam.Can you touch just little liquid outside the glass at the bottom?


Not at all.


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

susanna said:


> Yes, I mean the general sub ohm tank. It's not serious leaking.It's just I can touch little liquid outside the glass.I'm not sure it is liquid or steam.Can you touch just little liquid outside the glass at the bottom?



it sounds like either the seal is not working properly or your tank is not screwed on tight enough. if you built your own coils it could also be a wicking issue. with these tanks you always need to lead the wick to the juice slots.


----------

